# Yogi Berra passes



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yogi Berra has died at 90. He had some great comments on music.

On jazz: "90% of all Jazz is half improvisation. The other half is the part people play while others are playing something they never played with anyone who played that part. So if you play the wrong part, its right. If you play the right part, it might be right if you play it wrong enough. But if you play it too right, it's wrong."

On syncopation: "That's when the note that you should hear now happens either before or after you hear it. In Jazz, you don't hear notes when they happen because that would be some other type of music. Other types of music can be Jazz, but only if they're the same as something different from those other kind."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

God bless Yogi. Integral part of the Yankee team which dominated the American League like no team before or since. 14 AL pennants and 10 World Series rings - records which are unlikely to be beaten by another player. Such was his consistently high standard of play manager Casey Stengel said that Yogi's was always the first name on the team-sheet.

And there are always those great quotes, of course - teammate Mickey Mantle said he probably only came out with about half of them but they are always worth repeating. My favourite - if true - is when a waitress asked him whether he wanted his pizza cut into four or eight slices - his replay was 'better make it four - I don't think I could eat eight...'

RIP #8...


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

"When you come to a fork in the road, take it"


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

echmain said:


> "When you come to a fork in the road, take it"


Yeah, don't just stand there trying to decide.

Yogi's nonsense usually made sense.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When his daughter asked him where he wanted to be buried, he said, "I don't know. Surprise me."


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

"It ain't over til it's over"


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Ukko said:


> Yeah, don't just stand there trying to decide.
> 
> Yogi's nonsense usually made sense.


That's from directions to his house, and it didn't matter which way you went.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another case of his nonsense making sense: According to the NPR interview, his statement "Nobody goes there anymore. It's too crowded" meant nobody from his group of friends went there because it was too crowded. 

It makes sense in that context.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Baseball is dying in America. Most of today's youth have no idea who Yogi Berra was. A younger generation (25-35) may know him but usually as a comical baseball player. What gets lost here is Yogi was an amazing baseball player. Maybe the greatest offensive catcher in history (respect Josh). Truly a significant loss and one that will be under the carpet by morning. Rest in peace Yogi. It's finally over.


----------

